# Is this what you are seeing



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/corn-yields-across-iowa-exceeding-expectations


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Can't speak for Iowa but in my little portion of Illinois that was drier than areas 15-20 miles north, south and west of me, Yes, most are pleasantly surprised with the yields.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

glasswrongsize said:


> Can't speak for Iowa but in my little portion of Illinois that was drier than areas 15-20 miles north, south and west of me, Yes, most are pleasantly surprised with the yields.


Same here on grain. Hay....well, that's a different story.

Ralph


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

In my area.. Yes plesently surprised, but still not a record crop. Beans definitely under aph for a lot of folks. Not much corn run, but I'll assume better than "EXPECTED" but still less than previous years


----------

